# Bestätige deine E-Mail



## TTT (28 April 2019)

moins,
TTT, um deine Registrierung abzuschließen oder dein Konto bei Diskussionsforum auf computerbetrug.de (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/) zu reaktivieren, musst du deine E-Mail-Adresse bestätigen, indem du auf die Schaltfläche unten klickst.
Bestätige deine E-Mail


			http://www.forumcomputerbetrug.de/account-confirmation/ttt
		

......

ist das ein gewollter Test, oder ein Fehler? Der strategische Punkt, der fehlt 


Ansonsten bin ich gerade auf der Suche wie ich relativ sicher etwas bei ebay Kleinanzeigen verkaufen kann, was die Bezahlungsart angeht. 

Zu "Überweisungen rückholbar" hatte ich schon einiges gefunden (nicht gerade frische Info), gibt es hier eine pauschale Empfehlungsecke? 

Danke und tschö


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2019)

Vorauszahlung/Vorkasse = Überweisung   ist für den Verkäufer empfehlenswert, nicht für den Käufer 
Alle anderen Zahlungsmethoden sind für den Käufer zu empfehlen. (Vorkasse kommt  für mich nicht in Frage.)
Ist auch eine  Frage des Vertrauens. Bei größeren Beträgen ist es immer problematisch.
Selbst bei Abholung kann es zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> ... bin ich gerade auf der Suche wie ich relativ sicher etwas bei ebay Kleinanzeigen verkaufen kann, was die Bezahlungsart angeht.


Du willst etwas verkaufen? Dann empfiehlt eBay-Kleinanzeigen die persönliche Übergabe des Artikels an den Interessenten und die Barzahlung: https://themen.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/hilfe/probleme-mit-kaufer-und-verkaufer/sicherhandeln/


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2019)

Auch persönliche Übergabe ist nicht 100% . Hab schon Fälle mitbekommen, bei denen es anschließend zu heftigen 
Streitereien  geführt hat, da die Ware angeblich nicht den  vereinbarten Eigenschaften entsprach.


----------



## TTT (28 April 2019)

Bar auf die Hand ist mir auch das liebste bisher gewesen. Dummerweise melden SIch jetzt nur Auswärtige Interessenten.

Worüber ich in`s Grübeln kam, ich gebe zum Verkauf meine Bankdaten für die Vorkasse raus, und auf dem Adressaufkleber meine Absender Anschrift. Das schmeckt mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> Dummerweise melden SIch jetzt nur Auswärtige Interessenten.


Wie weit auswärts?  Um was für Artikel? Um  die Situation etwas besser beurteilen zu können.


----------



## TTT (28 April 2019)

Geht um € 60, der Interessent ist knapp 400 km in D entfernt.


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2019)

Muß etwas besonderes sein. Die Spritkosten hin und zurück betragen ja schon 80-100€





						Spritpreisrechner,  Spritverbrauchsrechner, Verbrauchsrechner - Spritkostenrechner.de
					

Die Spritkosten für eine bestimmte Strecke berechnen und den Verbrauch des eigenen Autos ausrechnen lassen.




					www.spritkostenrechner.de
				



Versand geht nicht?


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2019)

...dann schreibe halt hin: "nur Barzahlung bei Abholung" oder lass´den Deal einfach sein.

Was soll jemand mit deiner Bankverbindung und dann auch der Adresse machen? Sobald der Betrag deinem Konto gutgeschrieben wurde, kann er nicht mehr zurück gebucht werden - wäre ja noch schöner, sowas! Und wenn du die Gutschrift hast, dann schickste das Paket weg. Es soll auch noch Leute mit redlichen Absichten geben, nicht nur noch Halunken.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> ist das ein gewollter Test, oder ein Fehler? Der strategische Punkt, der fehlt


Ich habe das grade mal getestet. Geht hier problemlos.

Könnte das bei Dir an einem PlugIn liegen? Virenscanner oder so?


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2019)

> Bestätige deine E-Mail   http://www.forumcomputerbetrug.de/account-confirmation/ttt





> Seite wurde nicht gefunden
> Die Verbindung mit dem Server www.forumcomputerbetrug.de schlug fehl.
> Falls die Adresse korrekt ist, können Sie noch Folgendes versuchen:


Es fehlt der Punkt zwischen forum und computerbetrug
Bestätige deine E-Mail  http://www.forum.computerbetrug.de/account-confirmation/ttt


----------



## TTT (29 April 2019)

Der Deal hat sich von selbst erledigt. Die gesamte Kommunikation lief etwas radebrechend bis zum Missverständnis auf Käuferseite: Nix Paypal? Danach Funkstille, das bei 3 Kontakten ... der nächste Flohmarkt ist meiner 

Der Link in der Bestätigungsmail kommt ohne den strategischen Punkt hier an.

Thunderbird 60.3.0 
Darstellung pure Text. Schalte ich html ein -> http://forumcomputerbetrug.de/account-confirmation/ttt.22610/email?c=....

das unter Debian stretch ohne Virenscanner und sonstigem Schlangenöl


----------



## jupp11 (29 April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> der nächste Flohmarkt ist meiner


Mag zwar nicht immer den besten Preis erzielen aber Geld gegen Ware ist immer noch das Sicherste


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Es fehlt der Punkt zwischen forum und computerbetrug
> Bestätige deine E-Mail  http://www.forum.computerbetrug.de/account-confirmation/ttt


Das ist mir klar. Die Mails gehen aber mit Punkt raus. Hab ich mehrfach getestet.


----------



## klausp (30 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Es fehlt der Punkt zwischen forum und computerbetrug
> Bestätige deine E-Mail  http://www.forum.computerbetrug.de/account-confirmation/ttt



Das www. gehört dort aber auch nicht hin.

Richtig wäre https://forum.computerbetrug.de/account-confirmation/ttt


----------

